# Piking out at Long lake



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

A few weeks ago we went camping at Long lake (the scene of Larry the Lure's adventures viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62956&p).
It was finally time to try out some home made lures I'd had a go at.


The ones in this pic all swam too deep for this lake on the day. The pike were right in the lilly pads.





The grebes were nesting.



Sticky Jim was very succesful, catching 3 pike in 3 casts with one near 90cm (no measure as it jumped back out as I was trying to get a pic). He lost his rear treble and was retired for the day.




Possisbly the first pic of an AKFF bragmat in use in Canada.

Crazy Korie accounted for a dozen or so fish but none as big as Sticky Jim and really ran too deep for the occasion.





This trip report has been delayed several weeks as we've had no internet at the new place.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Northern pike are pretty good on the plate I've found. I grew up in North Dakota in the US & caught these ones plenty of times. They are super aggressive & usually a great fight. Slightly tricky filleting them as they have an extra line of bones. Most in the area would think they were average tasting in comparison to delicious walleye. If fresh I think they compete quite well in taste. Smaller ones I think are better than big on the plate.

-Kris


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

krisvander said:


> Northern pike are pretty good on the plate I've found. I grew up in North Dakota in the US & caught these ones plenty of times. They are super aggressive & usually a great fight. Slightly tricky filleting them as they have an extra line of bones. Most in the area would think they were average tasting in comparison to delicious walleye. If fresh I think they compete quite well in taste. Smaller ones I think are better than big on the plate.
> 
> -Kris


NP have Y shaped bones. Always though that was strange. Plus they're long, slimy, have a distinct smell not unlike a barracuda/salt water pike. And they eat baby ducks. Ha.

Good to see you back JF. I was wondering if you were holed up in the house waiting out the bears or something. Congrats on the successful homemades.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome and well done,


----------

